# My first pig



## triton63 (Nov 17, 2016)

My parents have a pig infestation and I finally got a chance to get to south Georgia to check them out.  Saw a bunch, heard a lot more but only had one that presented a shot.  Very thick woods.  Pigs squealing and grunting all morning and evening but just far enough away in the brush that you can't see them.  Anyway, should be some good sausage when Dean's in Pavo, GA finishes processing it.  This one is only 138 lbs but I am still excited to finally get one. 

First is of the pig.  Second is a pic taken after dark with lots of pigs at the base of my tree.  Had to run them off to come down.


----------



## GA native (Nov 17, 2016)

I get the feeling that it is the first of many.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 17, 2016)

If it's thick with hogs and the brush, with short shots, get your self something a little quicker to shoot.

Maybe something like a semi shotgun or rifle will give faster follow-up shots. Maybe get down there in them, ground hunt. You may be able to get multiples in a sitting.

Good luck.


----------



## lastofthebreed (Nov 18, 2016)

Congratulations!  Nice pig!


----------



## ppdaazn (Nov 19, 2016)

ive never kill one before. if you parents would like some help getting rid of a few pigs i volunteer!!!


----------



## mattech (Nov 19, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 24, 2016)

No doubt you were feeling the RUSH that night! Way to get one! 
If the hogs are being a real nuisance and causing crop damage or anything of that sort...........then you really need to kill as many as you can. If they are just a hunting and harvesting opp, then one at a time is perfect!


----------



## frankwright (Nov 24, 2016)

If you start killing and eating wild pigs you will get to where you don't care as much about deer hunting!


----------



## Living Proof (Nov 24, 2016)

Triton ol' buddy, where you been? Long time no see, how is mom and dad? Can I go with you next time, LOL. nice pig!


----------



## triton63 (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm heading back later this week to try for another one.  The first one is ready for pick up at the processor's.  Looking forward to trying the sausage.  I'll let my parents and my uncle know we have plenty of volunteers to take out the hogs if they decide they want them gone!  Thanks for all the offers!


----------



## stiles1682 (Dec 4, 2016)

FYI, you CAN shoot those hogs at night. With a light too!


----------



## OptimumShine (Dec 5, 2016)

Add me to the list. I am in Thomasville and would love to come take some sausage and Boston butt off their hands


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 5, 2016)

Congrats


----------

